

Japan extracts gas from methane hydrate in world first - akandiah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21752441

======
jakozaur
If we could extract them at economic prices, that could have enormous
significance.

The resources of methane hydrate are enormous. By some estimates there are
more of them there other fossils: <http://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/gas-hydrates/>

On the other hand, if they start leaking we will have incredible strong
greenhouse effect...

~~~
panacea
Extracting and burning for energy is leaking.

~~~
smackay
Methane is 25 times more potent as a greenhouse gas than carbon dioxide so you
really need to burn it rather than just let it escape. Of course it just might
be better to leave it frozen at the bottom of the ocean.

~~~
Retric
Methane unlike CO2 is unstable and breaks down fairly quickly producing CO2.
So, it's really a short term problem.

~~~
smackay
Yes, that is true. The lifetime of methane in the atmosphere is 8 years
compared to 100 years for carbon. The possible problem with extracting it is
destabilizing the hydrates so you get a very large eruption which would
release colossal quantities of the gas in a very short period of time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmospheric_methane> has lots of useful
information and <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrate_gun_hypothesis> has
some interesting info on methane hydrate eruptions.

Edit: got my eruptions and irruptions in a twist.

~~~
Retric
Extraction can lead to leaks and what would amount to localized coal fires.
However, to get a meaningful eruption, on the global scale, you need to change
sea temperatures over a large area. Which requires insane amounts of energy
making it vary hard to do accidentally as part of said extraction.

------
webwielder
I'm reminded of Homer Simpson confessing during an AA meeting that he was so
desperate for a drink he ate the dirt under the bleachers at the football
stadium.

C'mon world, enough with the fossil fuels.

~~~
OGinparadise
_C'mon world, enough with the fossil fuels._

Easier said than done. Meanwhile Japan wants to power its factories, heat its
homes and we want to pay 0.10 cents /KWh

~~~
PakG1
Especially complicated after Fukushima's effect on popular domestic opinion
regarding nuclear power.

------
graeham
Too bad natural gas is trading about what it was in 1980 (largely from lot of
new supply from fracking), and about 60% below its peak in 2009 - at least in
the US [1]. Although prices in Japan are about 5X higher [2]

1 - <http://www.eia.gov/dnav/ng/hist/n9190us3a.htm>

2 - [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-natural-gas-prices-
resha...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-natural-gas-prices-reshaping-
global-market-2012-12-12-144851222)

------
zdgman
This is the start of building technology that should hopefully satisfy South
Korea's need for more vespene gas.

------
transfire
We could just start burning old people. More energy, less social security.
Double win!

~~~
runarb
They are already planing for that in the UK:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/energy/8917633/A-dead-
heat-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/energy/8917633/A-dead-heat-
crematorium-to-sell-power-for-National-Grid.html)

